# Hi-speed USB host controller?



## megabyte (Feb 12, 2004)

I downloaded Skype for a friend and she had to buy a 4 into 1 adapter for the webcam I installed because she only had 2 USB ports. The man at PCWorld thinks she has USB 1 by looking at the computer instruction book and said that the adapter would work (belkin?). One of her ports I left as is because her broadband was plugged into it and I didn't want to fool around with that. The other one I used the adapter to plug in her speaker, the webcam and her Lexmark printer. Her printer and Dell computer are about 4-5 years old.

When plugging in the printer USB, a notice came up: 'You must add a hi-speed USB host controller to this computer to obtain max performance'. I just left it in and kept my fingers crossed.

She just called me and said the only way she can get her printer to work is by unplugging the adapter and plugging her printer directly into her computer port and she is not happy about that because she uses her printer often. What do I do?

I don't know anything about desktops, and I don't know what she has on hers, so if anyone has a solution for this, could you please explain to this dummy?

Thanks.


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Evening megabyte, I may be an idea to obtain a USB-2 PCI 4 way (socket) add in card.
These are inexpensive and provide USB-2 whereas your current sockets are most likely USB-1.
(big difference) 
qldit.


----------



## megabyte (Feb 12, 2004)

Morning from the UK gldit!

I just spoke with PC World to see if my local store has the add in card you suggested. He said he thinks what is wrong is that we were sold a USB adapter for USB 2 and my friend only has USB 1. He told me to return what we bought and get one that is compatible with USB 1.

What do you think?


----------



## megabyte (Feb 12, 2004)

My 19 year old neighbour said that I should get a USB 1 adapter too. What should I do please????


----------



## Rumpo-Stiltskin (May 9, 2006)

When you say "adapter" you mean "hub."
Turns one port into four?

I would get a USB2 PCI card, but not necessarily from PC world as they represent extremely poor value with absurdly inflated prices.

This:

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=125262

> £5.28 (inc.) plus postage (about 4 or five times less than the Belkin equivalent)
(Picture here: http://www.imagestore.us/product.asp?pf_id=ALI-USB20 )
would be ideal.
It would give you four extra external USB2 sockets for hi-speed, and "backwards compatibility" with USB1 stuff.
ie. You wouldn't need an extra hub.


----------



## megabyte (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh my! I think I goofed again.

My friend really wants to get it sorted out and since I did not get another reply, I went to a different PC World and was talked into buying this:

http://www.ciao.co.uk/Belkin_Hi_Speed_USB_2_0_Pocket_Hub__5442263

Unfortunately, where I live in England this is the only place I can buy computer related things. My friend and I do not buy anything over the internet, so we have no other option. It cost £20, but that is okay............IF it is the right thingamebob. They only had one for a notebook, but my friend is planning on getting one in the nearish future and they said it would work on her desktop.

The photo link that you gave of your recommendation looks completely different, and I don't think I would know what to do with it. Does it just plug in to her USB socket.

Sorry for beginner brain.......this is something I obviously know nothing about.


----------



## Rumpo-Stiltskin (May 9, 2006)

No need to apologise....

It's the same in most parts of the UK unfortunately.
I'd stop short of saying that PC world are crooks, but they can only survive because of having:
a) A retail outlet virtually everywhere
b) An inexperienced/non-technical customer base
Unfortunately, (b) encompasses a huge volume of users.

You have to buy online to get good deals and get exactly what you want.
But that takes confidence in knowing what you need.
Obviously not everyone wants or needs to spend half of their life just learning the ins and outs of computers. 

So...
What you have there is a 4-port Hub which takes a single USB socket on your computer and turns it into four.
Although it's "USB-2" it can't turn the USB-1 of your computer into USB-2.
So you effectively have three more USB-1 sockets now (one is taken by the new hub).

A USB-2 PCI card (previous post) would give you more ports and also full USB-2 functionality, for (much) faster data transfers wit h modern USB devices.
If you're just using a modem and a printer you wouldn't necessarily need the extra speed, but it's a more adaptable and elegant solution, and cheaper of course.
However, it would require installation inside the computer's case (basically a push-fit and a single philips screw after opening the case).


----------



## megabyte (Feb 12, 2004)

I have had so many different answers from so many people.

I am now swayed to your opinion since you are so patient and only hope that all of your very good advice will work. Can you find what I need on a UK website...maybe PC World UK...hang the price...my husband will not let me use my cards.....not my choice! If you really have no luck......I would still need an online UK website because I will be paying in pounds, not dollars.

I am still very wary of "it would require installation _inside the_ _computer's case _(basically a push-fit and a single philips screw after opening the case." I think I would like you to fly over for this I have only ever had laptops. Opening the case sounds iffy for this dummy.

My friend is probably going to regret me pushing her into downloading Skype. She really does need it though to get in touch with her family and friends who are far away. I am from NYC, living in England and know way too many people outside of this country. I cannot live without it, and my webcam, so I can see everyone growing up (and getting older-)

So I guess what I am asking is for extreme help................from lesson one.

What would I do without you?


----------



## Rumpo-Stiltskin (May 9, 2006)

Working on desktops is generally easier than on laptops, just for the space if nothing else.

There are some nice little guides for just about everything computer-wise on the Internet:

http://www.lifehacker.com/software/feature/how-to-install-a-pci-card-135479.php

If you've no DIY computer experience at all, i'd recommend getting someone else to do any actual installing.

I'm in the UK also. 
This link that I supplied previously is from "Scan UK":

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=125262

I just added the other (American) link for the picture.
I've found Scan to be both reliable and prompt, and sadly i've had to work through a huge list of utter cowboys before finding them.
Also recommended are "PCupgrade.co.uk" and "Microdirect.co.uk"
It's probably worth phoning companies to see if they'll accept cheques or payment over the phone if that's preferable to you.

Lastly, as I said, you/your friend probably don't absolutely need a USB-2 card to solve the present problem (that's if you're keeping the hub that you just bought).
It's primarily a recommendation, but it would pay off in the future if not immediately.

Actually, the hub and the card would compliment each other quite well.
Save you having to reach around the back of the computer to access the USB ports.


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

God Morning megabyte, you most certainly aren't having a good run there are you!!
As Rumpo says, the USB-1 sockets are good for printers and some odd slower devices but placing a USB-2 device in a USB-1 socket does not change the speed. (we are talikng in the vicinty of X30)

The PCI USB-2 add-in cards are better than "sliced bread" they come in various configs, I like the four socket types on the back plate, preferable with a USB header on the actual card.
The header (pin outs) on the card allow internal connecting of front USB sockets on your case or a small add in 3.5 inch plate with a couple of sockets that fits into a floppy bay.
Having the front sockets is incredibly useful but they need to be USB-2 to appreciate that extra speed. Most devices are USB-2 these days but will still operate on the snails-pace USB-1.

Another benefit with these devices is using commercial drivers, everything MS appears to be designed to crash!! (LOL)

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## megabyte (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm so sorry I have not replied. My hard drive went kaput and I have only just got my computer back.

I finally found a local store with 2 very nice guys running it. They agreed with you and I bought one at a much higher price, but that is okay for me because they have been very patient with me and my silly questions. And in the end, they also were wonderful when my computer died.

Anyway, I copied the instructions on 'how to' from your link and had a friend install it for me. For some reason, after trying it in different slots it was not being recognised on her computer. No new hardware was detected. With many calls to the shop and doing the odd tweak here and there, it still would not work.

I took it back to the shop and they immediately put it in there computer and it was fine.

In the end, my friend is just accepting what she has and sill keep unplugging her printer when she has to so she can plug in her web-cam. If I had the time, I know you would have given me answer to the problem.

Thank you people very much for your help. I would be lost without you!

Mega


----------

